# ADGA list of farm/herd names??



## sunshinegoat

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this....
I have just received my does registration papers in my name (yippee!) and I would like to register her kids. I have just recently joined the ADGA and have not registered my farm name. Is there a place on their website to see a list of registered farms? I really doubt the name we have for our farm is taken and we are having a tough time picking a 2nd and 3rd choice. I would like to just know it's not taken and send in my papers..Is that possible?
I don't have a PIN number yet so I can't access all of the site.


----------



## still

If you go on their website on the right hand side it will have an option to look at purged herd names and they are listed alphabetically.....hope that helps


----------



## sunshinegoat

I looked at that list and the name I want isn't there but is there a list of herd names that are currently in use?


----------



## liz

What herd name are you looking to register?


----------



## sunshinegoat

We would like to use "Cool Wings" so the babies would be 'Cool Wings _____"


----------



## KW Farms

Just email or call ADGA and ask. :thumb: I don't believe they have a list of names in use. They do send out the roster, but sometimes the name could still be taken even if it's not listed.


----------



## still

There is not a list on their website that I know of but maybe someone could pull out their current ADGA directory and look for you.......I would but I'm not home yet


----------



## 8566

It also can't be like another herdname too.

Calling is your best option because you'll have to come up with a tattoo too.


----------



## sunshinegoat

I do have a tattoo already registered. ...I'm not sure why I missed the whole herd name thing when I registered... I'll call them on Monday.. Thanks guys!


----------



## sunshinegoat

Okay.. I found my book in all my stuff. It looks like the name isn't taken as far as I can see..(unless someone registered it in the last few months, which I doubt) Will they let you register over the phone?


----------



## still

sunshinegoat said:


> Okay.. I found my book in all my stuff. It looks like the name isn't taken as far as I can see..(unless someone registered it in the last few months, which I doubt) Will they let you register over the phone?


I'm not sure if you can do it over the phone......I had to mail mine in as far as I remember....you can download the form off their website. You may be able to fax it?


----------



## KW Farms

There is a herdname application on their website I think. Just make sure to ask if that name is available though...even if it's not listed...sometimes it's used and unlisted or they won't let you use it because it's similar to one already in use. They can be really strict with their herdnames. No need to go through the application process to find out the name isn't available...so ask before you send it in! :thumb:


----------



## sunshinegoat

Haha! I'm just excited to have everything in order...you would think it is an emergency, lol! I even put a rush on my does registration just out of excitement...I have the application already. I will just mail it and wait  Thank you for your offer to look up the name.. I really appreciate it!
I'll call them Monday and check the availability.


----------



## dixiegirl3179

I entered "Cool Wings" into the pedigree search on adgagenetics.org under "starts with" and there were zero results. So, if it is registered to someone else, they haven't used it yet.


----------



## sunshinegoat

Sweet! Thank you  I had a feeling...but I tend to over think things. I'm still going to call on Monday. Someone on here said they were ablr to start the ball rolling over the phone and send in the payment. I guess we shall see! Thank you all so much!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I'd call, I looked up a few and didn't think it would be a problem. But, when I called it sounded to close to another one so I had to choose a different name- and she did do it on the phone for me (I gave them my card payment over the phone).


----------



## SugarBush Farms

According to the online ADGA member look up the name "Cool Wings" isn't an active herd name.


----------



## sunshinegoat

Thanks.. I am going to call tomorrow and make sure it's not too close to another name and then register it


----------

